# Which Algae is this?



## inkelabzindabad (Oct 3, 2016)

Hi Friends, Can you please tell me which kind of Algae is this? Previous year they spoiled my whole sport. This year they came back just after new plantation. :Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:
I'm not sure these are algae or something else. Color is white. Looks like threads. 
I have a 25 lit tank with DIY CO2 system. Indicator says CO2 level is optimum. 
Can you please tell me how to wipe these algae off?


----------



## NinjaPilot (Jul 31, 2016)

I use a toothbrush for that kind of stuff. It could be algae, it could be bacteria. I get it from time to time, and the toothbrush gets it all off pretty well. Maybe some more current in the water would help keep it off of plants and the like.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Check out this link for ID: 
http://rotalabutterfly.com/rex-grigg/Algae1.html

This is a very good thread on algae. Read all of it.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algae/89126-organics-analysis.html


----------

